# My idea for my med grow.



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a room that I have enough electricity for One 1000w HPS and a fan per circuit and there is another unused circuit being ran in by extension cord. So I can be running 2 1000w HPS and fans at once. I am going to veg in another room under flo's so I will only be using this room to flower. My state MM laws say you can have 6 plants flowering per card plus 12 veg. I am a caregiver for two cards now which means 12 plants total in bloom. My plan is to put 3 plants per 1000w hps. I will have 2 lights on for 12/12 and when those go out the other 2 will turn on. They will be in 15 gallon pots and I will veg them for 45-60 days. Do you think I could get a good yeild off of those considering nutes and conditions were correct? Thanks

Stunzeed..:bong:


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> My plan is to put 3 plants per 1000w hps. I will have 2 lights on for 12/12 and when those go out the other 2 will turn on.  Thanks
> 
> Stunzeed..:bong:


 

dont get that last part?

if everything goes awsome you could maybe get like 3oz or so from a plant at least. but in any way you will have a lot ot pot.

maybe a waste of light.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 13, 2007)

hell yaaa   get chronic or something that yeild a lot  and you will be around a pound of weed from (one,two) plant just get plant that yeild a lot  i think 1000 watt is good for you situation


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> dont get that last part?
> 
> if everything goes awsome you could maybe get like 3oz or so from a plant at least. but in any way you will have a lot ot pot.
> 
> maybe a waste of light.


 

I plan to have 4 lights total but only 2 can be on at a time due to electricity. They will be on a timer so when the first 6 girls go to sleep, the other 6 will be waking up. Thanks.

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> hell yaaa get chronic or something that yeild a lot and you will be around a pound of weed from (one,two) plant just get plant that yeild a lot i think 1000 watt is good for you situation


 
One of my plants is Chronic and I plan on getting a bunch of Chronic clones on the next go-round. Thanks.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> I have a room that I have enough electricity for One 1000w HPS and a fan per circuit and there is another unused circuit being ran in by extension cord. So I can be running 2 1000w HPS and fans at once. I am going to veg in another room under flo's so I will only be using this room to flower. My state MM laws say you can have 6 plants flowering per card plus 12 veg. I am a caregiver for two cards now which means 12 plants total in bloom. My plan is to put 3 plants per 1000w hps. I will have 2 lights on for 12/12 and when those go out the other 2 will turn on. They will be in 15 gallon pots and I will veg them for 45-60 days. Do you think I could get a good yeild off of those considering nutes and conditions were correct? Thanks
> 
> Stunzeed..:bong:


 
When dealing with plant limits, 2 things jump right out at me bro, seed and trees. Been chatting about it alot with an outdoor medical guru I know, so you are on the right track there. There is a little known method of doing this...extended vegging...to grow indoor monsters. Pics of a sativa in my journal that was harvested at 7 feet. Lemme ask you this...have you already bought your lights? And what is tour total celing height? If you wanna see a good journal based on trees indoor I can pm you a link.

Eman:ccc:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> When dealing with plant limits, 2 things jump right out at me bro, seed and trees. Been chatting about it alot with an outdoor medical guru I know, so you are on the right track there. There is a little known method of doing this...extended vegging...to grow indoor monsters. Pics of a sativa in my journal that was harvested at 7 feet. Lemme ask you this...have you already bought your lights? And what is tour total celing height? If you wanna see a good journal based on trees indoor I can pm you a link.
> 
> Eman:ccc:


 
Thanks Eman,

That link would be great!! I am gonna let them get about 36-48 inches out of the pot then trigger them. I have 8 foot ceilings and plan on the old tie down if I have to. My goal is to pull 1 pound or more per light. 3 plants per 1000watt HPS. Is this a legitimate goal you think . Also how do I get some "rep points". I am over 100 posts now and dont have any. If I havent earned them yet thats fine too. Thanks for your feedback guys and gals:farm: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Thanks Eman,
> 
> That link would be great!! I am gonna let them get about 36-48 inches out of the pot then trigger them. I have 8 foot ceilings and plan on the old tie down if I have to. My goal is to pull 1 pound or more per light. 3 plants per 1000watt HPS. Is this a legitimate goal you think . Also how do I get some "rep points". I am over 100 posts now and dont have any. If I havent earned them yet thats fine too. Thanks for your feedback guys and gals:farm:
> 
> Stunzeed..


 
I think your goal is easily within reach.  Expect a pm shortly.

Rep to me is just a quick way to say thanks without actually posting in someone's thread, means very little.  Think of it like growing, put time and consideration in your posts and the fruits will come.  Hmmm...think I see some headed your way now heehee. :ccc:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I think your goal is easily within reach. Expect a pm shortly.
> 
> Rep to me is just a quick way to say thanks without actually posting in someone's thread, means very little. Think of it like growing, put time and consideration in your posts and the fruits will come. Hmmm...think I see some headed your way now heehee. :ccc:


 
Thats a good way to look at it. I will be awaiting that link, thanks.:cool2: 


Stunzeed.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> When dealing with plant limits, 2 things jump right out at me bro, seed and trees. Been chatting about it alot with an outdoor medical guru I know, so you are on the right track there. There is a little known method of doing this...extended vegging...to grow indoor monsters. Pics of a sativa in my journal that was harvested at 7 feet. Lemme ask you this...have you already bought your lights? And what is tour total celing height? If you wanna see a good journal based on trees indoor I can pm you a link.
> 
> Eman:ccc:


 
Eman,

When you say "Extended Veg" how long are you talking about?

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Eman,
> 
> When you say "Extended Veg" how long are you talking about?
> 
> Stunzeed..


 
Concerning stretch, basically you have to guess between your height at inducing flower and height you have available, totally strain dependant.  Notice the exclusive use of side lighting in the link bro?


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Concerning stretch, basically you have to guess between your height at inducing flower and height you have available, totally strain dependant. Notice the exclusive use of side lighting in the link bro?


 
Eman,

Yeah the side lighting will be a prob because of electricity. I am using reflective plastic and they will be in 4'X4' "pods" I like to call them. It ill be a 4X4 area surrounded by reflective plastic. 3 Plants will be in each "pod" under a 1000w HPS. I saw your bro pulled about 20oz  per plant. With the method I am using do you see a real problem getting 8 dry oz per plant?? I have a mix of plants this go-round but plan on growing "The Chronic and Thai-tanic which both have really good yeilds. Thanks again Eman


Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Eman,
> 
> Yeah the side lighting will be a prob because of electricity. I am using reflective plastic and they will be in 4'X4' "pods" I like to call them. It ill be a 4X4 area surrounded by reflective plastic. 3 Plants will be in each "pod" under a 1000w HPS. I saw your bro pulled about 20oz per plant. With the method I am using do you see a real problem getting 8 dry oz per plant?? I have a mix of plants this go-round but plan on growing "The Chronic and Thai-tanic which both have really good yeilds. Thanks again Eman
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like your plan is to go perpetual harvest, takes a bit more work and equipment, but I see your point.

The side lighting is all they use...to help penetration.  If you look at the pics in my journal of my tree, as soon as she hit the light more than once I moved it to the side of her...in a cool tube.

To light from above, full term...well, you will have to try it and tell me bro.  Some say the bottom buds need light to really yield...some say they will develop regardless.  After a few goes at it you should have an idea of the optimal height to flower.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Eman,

I was sitting there looking at my plants when I had an Idea. What if I rigged my lights so that when my plants are getting too tall I switch it to side lighting and rotate the plants? I figure maybey 5 weeks light on top and maybe 3-4 weeks on the side. Has this been tried before and if not what are your general thoughts on this. Thanks again.


Stunzeed..:joint:


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Eman,
> 
> I was sitting there looking at my plants when I had an Idea. What if I rigged my lights so that when my plants are getting too tall I switch it to side lighting and rotate the plants? I figure maybey 5 weeks light on top and maybe 3-4 weeks on the side. Has this been tried before and if not what are your general thoughts on this. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


 
To make the most of your lighting, I would consider putting them all in the same room...with the lights between them.  I never turned my tree because she seemed to get abit confused (wouldn't you? LOL).


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 14, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> To make the most of your lighting, I would consider putting them all in the same room...with the lights between them. I never turned my tree because she seemed to get abit confused (wouldn't you? LOL).


 

I dont know if you misunderstood. I will move lights, not plants. I figured I could hang them. I dont plan on turning my tree. That WOULD be confusing. I meant rotate them front to back so they could share the light appropriately. Thanks

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 14, 2007)

I think with a single 1kw you get about 3' of penetration...rough estimate.  Now you see the problem with an 8' tree?  No matter where you have the light, the plant is only gonna get 3' of light.  Oversimplified, but you get the idea.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6265&d=1149604828


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 14, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 14, 2007)

You know what bro?  HeHe...still brainstorming abit over here but finally getting a descent 'picture' of your idea.  I have to go back to what I initially said in that other thread...where you asked when to flip and I replied 'now'.

Here's why,

Either way you look at it, once you see a 7' plant finish under a 1kw light (without sidelighting), you get a good idea how dark the entire bottom 3' or so gets...just alot of popcorn and branches down there...makes you wonder how much that extra veg was really worth.  And I'm talking about a 30" sativa that was topped once.

Here's the other thing, by the time she finally stopped stretching and put on some weight, she was easily 3x3 around...gonna be tough to fit 4 in a 4x4.  An indica I imagine will not get as tall, but be even larger around.

Couple pics from my journal of JH one week in flower and a few weeks later...she still had 3 weeks to go but was done with the stretching.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 14, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> You know what bro? HeHe...still brainstorming abit over here but finally getting a descent 'picture' of your idea. I have to go back to what I initially said in that other thread...where you asked when to flip and I replied 'now'.
> 
> Here's why,
> 
> ...


 
Eman,

You have a good point. How bout if I side light them with Flo's. Any feedback on that one would be appreciated. Also, bottom line what is the best way to light your plants with one main concern being yield? Thanks again, I really cant tell you how much I appreciate you taking an interest in my grow and giving your "words of wisdom".

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 19, 2007)

The patient that I grow for said the actual Med Card came in the mail yesterday. I will post pics of what it looks like if anyone is interested. I am curious too cuz I have never seen one either. Oh, and there are new pics in my grow journal.

Stunzeed..:aok:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Feb 26, 2007)

how do I get one of these med cards...


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 26, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> how do I get one of these med cards...


 

Where are you from??


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 6, 2007)

New Jersey.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you have medical marijuana legal in Jersey??

Stunzeed..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 6, 2007)

hmmm..I have no idea. I used to live in California and I know we had it there.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont think I would ever move to a state that had anything but lenient laws on Marijuana at very least. :afroweed: 


Stunzeed..


----------

